# Aqueous cream - stretch marks



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

Used this product yesterday and was very surprised of the result of which came from one usage of this cream. I have not used any other stretch mark reduction formulas before but this for me is quite dramatic in its results are one usage. I do not know where to attain this cream from over the counter but one of my family members had it prescribed to them and it works wonders. I am fair skinned and am prone to stretch marks mainly on the arm, lat, inner thigh and out chest area.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

How long did it take for you to notice a change?


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

within 24 hours quite dramatic in my eyes, they were harshly pink before now and faded by about 50 percent I would say.


----------



## mollyjxxxxx (Jun 17, 2012)

I have the Aqueous cream, i got mine from my doctors because i have a skin condition, but anyway i have stretchmarks as well and i was wondering how many times did you apply this to your stretchmarks?


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

mollyjxxxxx said:


> I have the Aqueous cream, i got mine from my doctors because i have a skin condition, but anyway i have stretchmarks as well and i was wondering how many times did you apply this to your stretchmarks?


doubt ur get a response of them there banned , welcome to the uk- m forum and try to apply the cream every time u have a shower or bath , not that i have used it before just what i would do if i did have to


----------



## antbig1234 (Nov 27, 2011)

love and cherish them ,it means you have grownnnn ,


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Thought that I'd try a vest on today in river island (  )

The size of these f*cking stretch marks are insane! They seem to have just happened within the last few days, all purple and red.

I suppose it's a good sign, I've had many before, but not like this mg:


----------

